# Freshly organised coffee cupboard



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Can't use the normal cupboards, they're full of things which my wife needs to reach! At 6.4ft I can get to everything with ease, works well.























Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice setup, what are those things next to your Moloykote?


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Glad you asked...

Chalk pens, I write the settings for each coffee on the plastic Airscape lid (you can just about make out my scribblings in the photo).

I supposed a dry wipe marker would achieve the same result.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

